# Are You Prepared To Store Water?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This article has a ton of links to educate you on storage, treating, etc. Should be enough to get you to assessing your own situation.

Long Term Water Solutions: Bugging In - The Organic Prepper


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a creek but I am also looking into reviving an old well with a hand pump. On the more extravagant side I am exploring a cistern catchment for rain water. Water is one of the must have resources.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a large pool and a couple 55 gallon drums along with filtration. I am going to start working on a catchment system and pump system to pressurize using a 250 gallon container. Always upgrading and adding it seems.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have quite a bit of water stored. Colorado has now approved 110 gallon collection for personal use with the stipulation that it be put back into the land.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> I have quite a bit of water stored. Colorado has now approved 110 gallon collection for personal use with the stipulation that it be put back into the land.


OK? Where else would it go???

Do they think, you would ship it out of state?

Water is the one thing I do not have to worry about here, I do have 55 gallons in the bunker.

As previously have said, I can run a hose to the river if needed.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK? Where else would it go???
> 
> Do they think, you would ship it out of state?
> 
> ...


I am really not sure where it would go other than back in the land in some form.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes and I have three ways to make it drinkable , I am sitting on 200 gals." 40, 5 gals. of sealed water " of drinking water now , and able to stock up about another 100 gals very fast . we rotate it every 3 months .


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have just over 100 gallons stored. I rotate it by using the jugs in my water dispenser. I also have a few hundred water bottles that I slowly rotate through. I don't have a catch system but I do have two big fresh water reservoirs within a few miles if things get bad. It's not ideal but it's all I have for now. I have plenty of sand and rock in the backyard in case I need to make a water filter.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Can you just buy the water jugs, 5 gallons jugs for water coolers, and store them in a cool dry place?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I have quite a bit of water stored. Colorado has now approved 110 gallon collection for personal use with the stipulation that it be put back into the land.


Your part of the nation is thick with UN friendly fascist types.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Your part of the nation is thick with UN friendly fascist types.


I agree that we have quite a few liberals surrounding us. The place I live is hardworking, you have to earn it kind of people.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I agree that we have quite a few liberals surrounding us. The place I live is hardworking, you have to earn it kind of people.


Good to know that you have good folks around you.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have 1500-gal rainwater collection/storage capacity.

Filters and purifiers to transfer to 55- 10- 5- gal food grade barrels/drums. A whole bunch (50)?) of heavy duty 1-gal food grade jugs for kitchen use.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Water I have. We have a rain collection system on our house, on our outbuildings, plus we store inside in 55 gallon blue barrels.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

We have 36,000 gal of pool water that can be used in a SHTF


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I have 1500-gal rainwater collection/storage capacity.
> 
> Filters and purifiers to transfer to 55- 10- 5- gal food grade barrels/drums. A whole bunch (50)?) of heavy duty 1-gal food grade jugs for kitchen use.


Similar set-up here. I have 4 275 gal totes out back connected to a rainwater catchment from the roof. Downstairs I have 5 55 gal blue barrels that are filled. I rotate one each month, and use a little bleach in them. If needed, the water from the totes can be pulled into the house (gravity feed) through a 4-to-1 manifold so they drain at the same rate. I can shut off the individual lines if needed or a tank gets damaged, goes bad, etc. That water will go through the water filter before use.

Hoping that 1375 gallons will hold us for a bit, as there is no other source of water here in a grid-down situation. 

If we actually see something coming, we can always fill tubs, etc to get more water for the short term. I have been thinking about getting some of those "bath bags" for this purpose.
AquaPodKit® Emergency Water Storage


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> This article has a ton of links to educate you on storage, treating, etc. Should be enough to get you to assessing your own situation.
> 
> Long Term Water Solutions: Bugging In - The Organic Prepper


Ok..glad this topic came up yet again. Since we have a small 10 k play pool. I was thinking we could drink that in an emergency but some nutty guy popped my bubble on that here while back saying the stabilizer stuff in the tabs will wreck out kidneys or livers of something. What is a mother to do?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..glad this topic came up yet again. Since we have a small 10 k play pool. I was thinking we could drink that in an emergency but some nutty guy popped my bubble on that here while back saying the stabilizer stuff in the tabs will wreck out kidneys or livers of something. What is a mother to do?


A good mother would run that water through a few bio filters and a large container of activated charcoal.
The charcoal is ionized to attract chemicals, extract them from the water, and store them inside the particles. Rotate as needed.
Most, if not all, chemicals that are put into a pool degrade over time due to constant UV exposure. That's why you have to keep redoing them.
After a good while(month maybe), any chems would either degrade away or sink. Skim from the top, and you should be fine.

We have a 275gal tote for rainwater, and 3 55gal blue barrels yet to be added to the system.
Also, 30+ 3ltr full jugs of commercially packed for immediate use.
I treat the rainwater with straight pool shock to keep down the organic growth, and it's screened off to keep out the critters.

All of it would be run through a Sawyer filter, and an activated charcoal filter, before consumption.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

We have two 500 gal underground tanks for rainwater collection connected to to the house and outbuildings we also have the well which operates with a solar pump. The tanks have the overflow to a pond just below the house where wild turkey and other game come to water.
We also use the water in the tanks for the garden keeps it fresh and since we are in the Pacific Northwest it doesn't take long to refill those tanks


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I believe that creeks and other water sources will become dammed and used as leverage by unscrupulous turds. We have a pond and a creek on our property in addition to an old well that will need a hand pump. We also have several springs where water seeps up year round. I invested in several water filtration devices. We will also evntually store bottled water whenever we build our new home.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..glad this topic came up yet again. Since we have a small 10 k play pool. I was thinking we could drink that in an emergency but some nutty guy popped my bubble on that here while back saying the stabilizer stuff in the tabs will wreck out kidneys or livers of something. What is a mother to do?


Or make sure you have plenty of wood and boil, boil, boil.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I believe that creeks and other water sources will become dammed and used as leverage by unscrupulous turds. We have a pond and a creek on our property in addition to an old well that will need a hand pump. We also have several springs where water seeps up year round. I invested in several water filtration devices. We will also evntually store bottled water whenever we build our new home.


My fear as well that the abundant water sources in my region will become polluted or sabotaged. Yes, many unscrupulous turds will be plotting.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I believe that creeks and other water sources will become dammed and used as leverage by unscrupulous turds.


Honestly, I'm ashamed to admit I hadn't even considered that. Also, forget unscrupulous folks, it may be dammed-up by people that just are trying to secure their own water supply, and never even thought about anyone else. hummmmm


----------

